

The Web Time Forgot - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/17/science/17mund.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
jackchristopher
How do you scale knowledge?

What you store, is as important as how you store it. Luckily, the Nazis (or
any authority) can't easily destroy bits.

How do we organize _anything_ more intelligently?

 _Everything_ you try to improve, is an attempt to organize matter more
intelligently.

This is the most fundamental activity. And we'll continue to do this in new
and strange ways.

